
Demis Hassabis on AlphaGo: Its Legacy and the 'Future of Go Summit' - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvtRWWzuybo
======
itchyjunk
AlphaGo's first part of training is supervised learning i.e. it's learning
from experts. By playing against alphago, experts are learning new strategies.
This can then further boost alphago's performance.

Since it's a 3000 year old game, some thought that the game didn't hold a lot
of unexplored moves even though the known popular move sets are complex.

Maybe this is the type of symbiosis Musk is always talking about.

